# Problème affichage high sierra hackintosh



## Yoan8306 (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer high sierra 10.13 sur mon pc Toshiba satellite, anciennement j’etais sous Yosemite ou tout allé bien. Après l'installation je pensais que tout s'était bien passé. Malheureusement lorsque je vais sur YouTube les barre de publicités apparaissent en noir sur la vidéo en clignotant. Lorsque je passe en mode plein écran.

Le haut et le bas de la vidéo clignote et parfois brouillé mais le milieu et net, comme si c'était un problème de rafraichissement, de l'écran après quelques secondes ça apparaît normale. mais sur les cotés c'est brouillé.

L'écran de veille lorsque je selectionne diapositive de photo l'aperçu ne se fait pas et montre un écran brouillé comme "crypté". Sur certain site les animations ne se font pas et m'affiche des éléments en noir.

Avec Clover Editor dans le fichier config.plist dans le dossier EFI dans la section graphisme j'ai bien inject intel de sélctionné et sélectionné ig-plateforms-id 0x01600063.
J’ai une carte graphique hd 4000 mais j’ai l’impression qu’il y a que 4mo allouée à la carte graphique. J’ai 8,5 giga de ram. Processeur 2,39 GHz Intel icore i3

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce que cela pourrait être? Si vous avez besoin d'information supplémentaire n'hésitez pas.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## zenelae (6 Décembre 2018)

Hello, 
Peux tu vérifier dans ton bios, si le réglage Le paramètre DVMT est réglé sur 128Mo ou plus?
Sinon, tu es sous Capri et non un Broadwell, es tu sur que ton Kexts présent pour Intel est bien spécifique à ta config?
Enfin dans ton dossier EFI/Kexts/ tu as plusieurs dossier, tu as un dossier spécifique pour 10.13, as tu mis un kext intel dedans?
Essai de voir si tu mets le kext spécifique  intel Capri avec le réglage de ton clover configurator.
Bien à toi.
John


----------



## Yoan8306 (6 Décembre 2018)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse, 
J’ai regardé dans le bios mais impossible de trouver le réglage pour la carte vidéo. Mais je pense que cela vienne vraiment de la c est quelque choses que je ne touche pas et quand j’étais sous Yosemite ça marchait très bien. Puis comme j’ai le doc en bas de la photo non transparente je pencherai plus sur un problème de prise en charge de ma carte graphique. Effectivement je n’ai pas de kext dans le dossier que tu mentionnes. Je ne savais pas que j’étais sous capri ou broadwell. Comment je pourrais le voir? C est un détail qui m’échappe .


----------



## zenelae (7 Décembre 2018)

Hello pour capri ou broadwell cela dépend de ton hdgraphics.  Tu es sois un hd4000 soit un proc de 4eme génération donc un capri (nom d usage). Moi je préfère parler en HD graphics. 
Regarde dans ton clover configuration si tu n as pas le doublons hdgraphics de cocher et idem pour la partie carte vidéo  . D ailleurs en as tu une d installer dans ta machine.  
Peux tu le donner la ref de ta carte mère et sa marque ? Demain (vendredi je vais essayer de prendre le temps en journée pour te trouver le réglage de ton uefi )
Peux tu aussi fournir un screen de ton clover configurator concernant la partie graphics. 
Merci d avance


----------



## Yoan8306 (7 Décembre 2018)

zenelae a dit:


> Hello pour capri ou broadwell cela dépend de ton hdgraphics.  Tu es sois un hd4000 soit un proc de 4eme génération donc un capri (nom d usage). Moi je préfère parler en HD graphics.
> Regarde dans ton clover configuration si tu n as pas le doublons hdgraphics de cocher et idem pour la partie carte vidéo  . D ailleurs en as tu une d installer dans ta machine.
> Peux tu le donner la ref de ta carte mère et sa marque ? Demain (vendredi je vais essayer de prendre le temps en journée pour te trouver le réglage de ton uefi )
> Peux tu aussi fournir un screen de ton clover configurator concernant la partie graphics.
> Merci d avance



Salut, merci pour ton retour. Voici les infos en pièce jointe. Ma hdgraphic et de 3 eme génération. D’après dcpi photo en pièce jointe. En ce qui concerne les kext sur dans le dossier 13.0 il n’y a rien. Est que les kexts présent dans le dossier library/extension  surligner en bleu je dois les mettre dans le dossier Efi 13.0
Les infos de mon pc
Pc portable toshiba satellite c55-A-1gt

Nom du processeur :    Intel Core i3
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,39 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    2
    Mémoire :    8 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MBP41.00C1.B03
  Version SMC (système) :    1.30f3
Ethernet : Qualcomm Atheros AR8172 Fast Ethernet
 wifi : Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565/ AR9565
Intel HD Graphics 4000
 Type : Processeur graphique (GPU)
 VRAM (dynamique, max.) : 1024 Mo


----------



## zenelae (7 Décembre 2018)

as tu accès dans le bios au option de DVMT? 
Si oui met valeur maximal et fait un essai


----------



## Yoan8306 (8 Décembre 2018)

zenelae a dit:


> as tu accès dans le bios au option de DVMT?
> Si oui met valeur maximal et fait un essai



Non je n’ai pas accès, j ai essayé et rien. J’ai aussi créé un mot de passe super user pour le bios pour avoir toutes les options possible et rien. Est il possible de changer de profil, pour mettre un profil MacBook Pro 13 inch 2002 ou un autre?


----------



## polyzargone (8 Décembre 2018)

Poste ton dossier EFI/CLOVER, ce sera plus simple…

Mais bon, quand je vois Niresh's Extra.kext, je pense que tu es passé par une distribution Hackintosh alors qu'il vaut mieux, et de loin, éviter ce genre de "facilités".


----------



## Yoan8306 (8 Décembre 2018)

polyzargone a dit:


> Poste ton dossier EFI/CLOVER, ce sera plus simple…
> 
> Mais bon, quand je vois Niresh's Extra.kext, je pense que tu es passé par une distribution Hackintosh alors qu'il vaut mieux, et de loin, éviter ce genre de "facilités".



Bonjour,
Je m'en rend compte que c'est pas le top, mais il est vrai que l'installation est facile. j'ai eu Yosemite comme ça est c'était super sans aucun problème.
Je pense que la prochaine fois je ferai un effort et je ferai un avec une distro originale.
Voici le dossier EFI en .zip

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y6BN2Qf3P_2sk_nTEFZjjPtVLOj1p1AL

Merci,


----------



## Yoan8306 (12 Décembre 2018)

Yoan8306 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je m'en rend compte que c'est pas le top, mais il est vrai que l'installation est facile. j'ai eu Yosemite comme ça est c'était super sans aucun problème.
> Je pense que la prochaine fois je ferai un effort et je ferai un avec une distro originale.
> Voici le dossier EFI en .zip
> ...



J’en profite aussi juste pour rajouter que mon port usb 3 ne fonctionne pas. Il y aurait un kext pour celui-ci. Dans DPCImanager je ne parviens pas à l’identifier clairement. 

Merci de vos retour
Yoan


----------



## Yoan8306 (18 Décembre 2018)

polyzargone a dit:


> Poste ton dossier EFI/CLOVER, ce sera plus simple…
> 
> Mais bon, quand je vois Niresh's Extra.kext, je pense que tu es passé par une distribution Hackintosh alors qu'il vaut mieux, et de loin, éviter ce genre de "facilités".



Salut Polyzargone, 
Je ne sais pas si tu as eu le temps de regarder. Mais je viens prendre un peu des nouvelles car je n’ai pas encore trouver de solution.... 
merci


----------



## polyzargone (22 Décembre 2018)

Commence par lire et suivre ceci : [Guide] Patching LAPTOP DSDT/SSDTs


----------



## Yoan8306 (24 Décembre 2018)

polyzargone a dit:


> Commence par lire et suivre ceci : [Guide] Patching LAPTOP DSDT/SSDTs



Salut, 
Merci pour vos aide, mais finalement j’ai tout effacé et recommencé avec une distribution officielle et effectivement je me suis rendu compte que ce n’était pas plus compliqué et que l’installation était vraiment plus propre. J’ai utilisé les outils de tonymacx, Unibeast et multibeast. Après installation j’avais encore le même problème d’affichage. J’ai réussi à résoudre le problème grâce aux fake smc , fake plugin présent dans dans multibeast. Tout simplement. 
Merci à vous tous encore une fois pour le temps passé et à essayer de trouver des solutions. 
Bonne journée et bonne fête de fin d’année à tout le monde.


----------

